# New Camp Ground on Banks of Ohoopee River



## Nimrod71 (Aug 5, 2018)

If anyone is interested in a nice campground on a small river you need to check this place out.  They have really built a nice camp.  The river is high right now but still usable.  You can swim, fish, canoe, or kayak for miles on this river.


----------



## Buck70 (Aug 5, 2018)

Where???


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 6, 2018)

Buck70 said:


> Where???



Just east of Lyons, Ga on the banks of the Ohoopee River.
Here’s their website
https://ohoopeerivercampground.com/


This is the nicest campground I have ever seen.  It’s one the banks of the Ohoopee river and has a nice sand-bar with sugar white sand that the kids love to play on.   The water is clear and not too deep or fast for small kids.  





Billy and Anna Beth Willet are the owners and along with their awesome family keep this campground nice.  They go out of their way to help in any way possible.  There is a store that keeps anything a camper needs including fish bait and propane tank refills.  The bath house has individual bathrooms and are kept spotless and well stocked.  





There is also kayak and golf cart rentals.  My entire family love the kayak trips.  You can also bring your own yak and just have them drop you off and then float back to the camp ground.  The float will take from 2-6  hours depending on how often you stop and fish or swim.  There’s a lot of good fishing holes and nice sand bars to enjoy along the way down.  





Additionally, they go out of the way to assure your safety and comfort.  It is gated and anyone entering either stops at the store upon entering or is stopped and asked why they are there so make sure you stop and introduce yourself when you first arrive.  I love this, because I don’t have to worry about leaving my fishing poles, kayaks or grills out.  





Can not recommend it enough.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2018)

Good looking place and I like how they've designated a good section for tent camping closer to the river.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good looking place and I like how they've designated a good section for tent camping closer to the river.



There's a nice old type well pump down there also for any water needs.  Every site has a fire ring and a picnic table also....and some good shady oak trees.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> There's a nice old type well pump down there also for any water needs.  Every site has a fire ring and a picnic table also....and some good shady oak trees.


They have a note on their website that rates will be changing in September. I'm gonna call them and see what that's all about. I'm thinking November or December will be a good time to go south and campout there.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 6, 2018)

I like the separate but equal tent area down by the water. I wonder how the yeller flies are this time of the year?

I like the black water rivers with the white sandbars. Looks like a good place for me to check out a kayak. Been thinking about going from a canoe to a kayak.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 6, 2018)

Haven’t heard anything regarding that so yeah, I would call.  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> They have a note on their website that rates will be changing in September. I'm gonna call them and see what that's all about. I'm thinking November or December will be a good time to go south and campout there.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 6, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> I like the separate but equal tent area down by the water. I wonder how the yeller flies are this time of the year?
> 
> I like the black water rivers with the white sandbars. Looks like a good place for me to check out a kayak. Been thinking about going from a canoe to a kayak.



Haven’t seen a yeller fly all summer and I’ve spent a lot of time there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2018)

Called em and as of September 3rd all RV sites will go from $34 & $36 per site to a flat rate $37 per site. Tent sites will remain at $20 per site.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Called em and as of September 3rd all RV sites will go from $34 & $36 per site to a flat rate $37 per site. Tent sites will remain at $20 per site.



That's still a good deal.  All of the campgrounds (and it's not a lot), I've stayed at were a good bit more than that and not near as nice.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 9, 2018)

Going to check out this place in Nov. based on the above recommendations.
We do the tent thing and a tent site with power and water at $20 per night is very reasonable. Sounds like a nice place.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 9, 2018)

Looks like they have a music festival there August 31 to September 2. It's called Curlyfest, every site is booked already.

https://www.facebook.com/events/curly-fest-2018/623136281358859/

https://d.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...1972798192759773&source=49&refid=13&__tn__=+=


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 13, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Going to check out this place in Nov. based on the above recommendations.
> We do the tent thing and a tent site with power and water at $20 per night is very reasonable. Sounds like a nice place.



Can’t think of a much better time to go.  Cool nights.  No skeeters.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 13, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> Looks like they have a music festival there August 31 to September 2. It's called Curlyfest, every site is booked already.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/curly-fest-2018/623136281358859/
> 
> https://d.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1972797102759882&id=1727117720661156&set=pcb.1972798192759773&source=49&refid=13&__tn__=+=



Art if you want to go at that time call and check.  He’s in the process of adding new sites.  Unsure if all of them are taken yet.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 13, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Art if you want to go at that time call and check.  He’s in the process of adding new sites.  Unsure if all of them are taken yet.



I already have plans but thanks for the information. I was on US 1 through Lyons around lunch. I saw the sign to the town of Ohoopee.


----------



## F15Budman (Apr 26, 2019)

How is the fishing?


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Apr 27, 2019)

Tearing it up right now


----------



## F15Budman (Apr 27, 2019)

What are they catching? Bream, catfish? Can you fish from the bank? I have a boat but don't how deep the water is. Boat might be to big or heavy. Never been down there.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Apr 27, 2019)

Pm sent


----------



## outdoorman (Aug 7, 2019)

I was going to ask about fishing there too; 
what else is there besides brim? 
If I tent camp, I'll bring my kayak and ultralight fishing gear.
I'd love to catch bass, crappie but catfish will do for a nice dinner also.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 12, 2019)

BASS, crappie, catfish etc.  river is low.  Find the holes and there will be fish of most any kind in them.  Kayak is perfect way to go


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Jun 17, 2022)

How is the fishing now in the summer . Have a small v hull aluminum boat  will it work good there.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jun 17, 2022)

GA_SPORSTMAN said:


> How is the fishing now in the summer . Have a small v hull aluminum boat  will it work good there.



Kayak is better but that will do.
Going Monday if I can.  fishing is great. Bring 200 crickets and you’ll be set.  They rent kayaks and will drop you off and pick up the kayaks when you get done.


----------



## Todd E (Jun 18, 2022)

I used to turkey hunt the land beside the campground. Loved that place. I've walked up on some NICE gators in that river bottom. 

It really is a nice campground. Unless it has changed, you will be on sand sites. Halloween is really cool when everybody dresses up.


----------

